
Syntax-Guided Synthesis - chrisaycock
http://sygus.org
======
chrisaycock
Program synthesis [1] can be used for a variety of applications, including
superoptimizers [2] and programming by example [3].

[1]
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3208071](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3208071)

[2] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.04422](https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.04422)

[3] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/pbe16.pdf)

